# TS4K Match Score on the way ...



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Cord Cutters News reports that an update to your TS4K is on the way with something called Match Score to help you decide which streaming service is the best fit for you. Rolling out as an update over the next few days to all TS4K users by the end of the week ??? say What?

TiVo Introduces Match Scores to Help TiVo Users Choose a Streaming Service | Cord Cutters News


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I have it already though I am confused (suspicious) of the scoring “algorithm “. The highest score of 94 is shown for Peacock Premium. I realize that the fact that I do not have nor ever did download either the Peacock free or Premium app is irrelevant. But certainly the fact that I basically detest and NEVER watch network tv and their shows somehow should deeply and negatively affect the score. On the other hand, I frequently watch HBO Max(score 74), Showtime Anytime(just another app that is not integrated into TiVo Stream, so no score), Apple TV+(not even available on the Stream 4K), Netflix(score 76), etc. 

I think my point is clear, no? I love streaming devices. But the road to true streaming app integration and simplification is endless, only 20% paved and even the recently paved sections are full of potholes. 

In the meantime, my go to device is the AppleTV 4K only because it natively has every app I want. I truly and deeply want to love the Stream 4K. I know TiVo is trying their best. But Saturn, Jupiter and Mars are simply not complying for the end result of that “One Device to Rule Them All”. Even Roku, the most agnostic of all devices, cannot get AppleTV+ nor HBO Max. 

Rant over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

jaselzer said:


> Even Roku, the most agnostic of all devices, cannot get AppleTV+ nor HBO Max.


Two years ago, I would have agreed with you that Roku is the most agnostic of all, but not anymore. Since their fights with content providers dating back to last year's SuperBowl, the launching of their own AVOD and linear channels that they push nonstop, and their stated strategy to become solely an advertising service, Roku is not neutral nor agnostic. Strangely, Google at this moment is the closest (even though they are also an advertising platform and are using their devices/service to just gather more data about us and sell it to all bidders).

But yes, out of all the potential features people would actually want (user profiles, ability to check an EPISODE as watched, ability to sort/organize programs, metadata with accuracy better than 65%, integrating access to their own DVR products, fixing any of the massive amounts of technical and functional bugs), this is what they come out with. Revolting boardroom nonsense if I've ever seen it (and having been a consultant for 15 years, I saw a lot of it).


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

>> this is what they come out with.

My thoughts exactly .. from my view, as a daily user of TS4K, this is lame and will be poorly received as a wasted effort. I think I already know what streaming services are best for me.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Do people want/need something to tell them what they should be watching or to what they should be subscribing? I don't but curious what others think.


----------



## cordcutter99 (Jul 13, 2020)

blackngold75 said:


> Do people want/need something to tell them what they should be watching or to what they should be subscribing? I don't but curious what others think.


No, I don't either. This is another example showing Tivo and others are concentrating on the "*find a new show*" aspect where I spend 1% of my time and don't need help, and they are ignoring the "*just help me get to the show/episode I already want to watch and launch it*" where I spend 99% of my time.

I just want something to maintain a list of shows and have 3 different views
1) a "*Continue Watching*" view that just has *shows I have started watching and have unwatched episodes*. That should be sorted by the last time I watched an episode, with the show I watched most recently at the beginning of the list, since I probably will keep binge watching it.
2) a "*Coming Soon*" view that just has *shows I have stated watching and there are no unwatched episodes, but new episodes are coming*. That should be sorted by when the new episode is coming, with the earliest at the beginning of the list.
3) a "*Start Watching*" view that just has *shows I have added to the list but never started watching*. The sort order for that should be user selectable - alphabetically, by order added, by ranking (imdb, rotten tomato, ...)

And when I click on something in the "Continue Watching" list, just take me there.
And when I get done let me go back and quickly mark it watched and go on to something else.

Once you get that working right, then you can spend time on putting your spin on how I can "find a new show" to add to the list


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

>> "*Continue Watching*" view that just has *shows I have started watching and have unwatched episodes*. That should be sorted by the last time I watched an episode, with the show I watched most recently at the beginning of the list, since I probably will keep binge watching it.

Does any dongle device out there yet have this type of "continue watching" tracking for Prime, Netflix, HBO/MAX, and Disney? My TS4K seems to track HBO/MAX and Disney but not Prime and Netflix.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

xberk said:


> Does any dongle device out there yet have this type of "continue watching" tracking for Prime, Netflix, HBO/MAX, and Disney? My TS4K seems to track HBO/MAX and Disney but not Prime and Netflix.


Reelgood is about as close it it gets (not a device, a stand-alone app). Once I start a show or even just click on it, it moves up to the top of my list. When a new episode comes out, it also moves to the top of the list. The AndroidTV version lacks any other way to sort but the default (so far), so it works pretty much like this. Not perfect, but better than all other options. See this thread for more details:

Ways other than TIVo app on TIVO 4K Stream to aggreagate my shows ?


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

xberk said:


> >> "*Continue Watching*" view that just has *shows I have started watching and have unwatched episodes*. That should be sorted by the last time I watched an episode, with the show I watched most recently at the beginning of the list, since I probably will keep binge watching it.
> 
> Does any dongle device out there yet have this type of "continue watching" tracking for Prime, Netflix, HBO/MAX, and Disney? My TS4K seems to track HBO/MAX and Disney but not Prime and Netflix.


Not that I know of, but Plex does exactly this, and very well.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

blacknoi said:


> Not that I know of, but Plex does exactly this, and very well.


Only with your personal content and OTA stuff. @xberk was talking about content aggregation management across services.


----------



## KZEMALIS2 (May 8, 2020)

cordcutter99 said:


> No, I don't either. This is another example showing Tivo and others are concentrating on the "*find a new show*" aspect where I spend 1% of my time and don't need help, and they are ignoring the "*just help me get to the show/episode I already want to watch and launch it*" where I spend 99% of my time.
> 
> I just want something to maintain a list of shows and have 3 different views
> 1) a "*Continue Watching*" view that just has *shows I have started watching and have unwatched episodes*. That should be sorted by the last time I watched an episode, with the show I watched most recently at the beginning of the list, since I probably will keep binge watching it.
> ...


I finally found a Thread with the issues I am most concerned about. I wish Tivo would spend some more time getting this right then going on to things I would bet most people don't care about. I think it would also be helpful when they come out with things and not all of the services are included that it is somehow noted. I find I waste more time trying to figure out how something works or if it is a bug. I am a fan of ReelGood as well.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

babsonnexus said:


> Only with your personal content and OTA stuff. @xberk was talking about content aggregation management across services.


You are totally correct that its local content or anything you recorded locally / ota. I should have included that point as well.

I think its still an important mention however as the tech / formula to create such suggestions does already exist in the marketplace.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I have a full proof app that auto corrects the streaming app percentages of interest....my brain. It works flawlessly and will auto adjust over time. 

I use Reelgood as an aggregator of the shows I watch, am watching, and will watch. However, I do have one question about Reelgood. Does it auto update what shows you have watched if you don’t use the app itself to connect to the show?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

jaselzer said:


> I do have one question about Reelgood. Does it auto update what shows you have watched if you don't use the app itself to connect to the show?


No, Reelgood is manual in all aspects of marking an episode/movie as watched, whether you launched it from the app or not. Although, if you launch a movie from the app and then go back to it, you'll get a question asking if you have seen it.


----------

